# Pigeon Color Genetics in PT Gallery



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that I've finally figured out how to do this, and have all the categories I can think of, the Color Genetics project has moved to PT. It was a good suggestion, and makes it a lot easier than having it hosted on Photobucket.
I'm not sure if this link will work or not, but we can try.
http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/browseimages.php?c=39&userid=
That's where the album is. I've got several categories already up and ready to have pics uploaded to. If you can think of anymore to add, tell me (or can other people add more categories in?  ).
So from now on, feel free to post any pictures in the album you would like, under the correct color. If you have any questions about the color of your bird and don't know where to put it...well...that's what this forum is for  Post your picture and your question, and we can help figure it out.

Now for the next project to move...Pigeon Breeds...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The albums are all there, Becky, but there aren't any photos in any of them. I'm so glad you got this going here on P-T!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks 
And yes, I haven't moved any of the photos from Photobucket, but I'm opening up a window to start right now.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I think I'll like this better too*

Should be less confusing for us all, I think. I'll try to get some pics into it soon. Good job Becky.

Bill


----------

